# Amarok-Ersatz gesucht [solved]

## mrsteven

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem Amarok 2 ja nun stable gesetzt wurde, wird es vermutlich nicht mehr lange dauern bis 1.4 aus dem Portage-Tree fliegt (wo er momentan auch eher vor sich hin schimmelt). Allerdings kann 2.2 meinen 1.4er nicht ersetzen, zumindest nicht solange keine vernünftige Hardware-Player-Unterstützung dabei ist.

Genauer gesagt beschwert sich Amarok 2.2 beim Kopieren auf den MP3-Player (über "Zur Sammlung kopieren -> MP3-Player), dass die Dateien irgendwie schon existieren würden, obwohl sie auf dem Player weit und breit nicht zu sehen sind.

Außerdem fehlt mir die Möglichkeit, Formate die mein Player nicht kann (z.B. flac) automatisch während der Übertragung umzuwandeln. Mit dem Amakode-Script geht das bei 1.4 prima.

Falls das jemand dafür eine Lösung hat würde ich gerne bei Amarok bleiben, ansonsten suche ich einen neuen, Amarok-ähnlichen Player mit...

...Sammlungs-Funktionalität

...komfortabler Hardware-Player-Unterstützung (Mass-Storage langt), siehe oben

...Bewertungsystem

...ausreichender Stabilität; für Software, die bereits wenn man sie falsch anguckt abstürzt habe ich zur Zeit keinen Nerv

...nicht allzuvielen zusätzlichen Abhängigkeiten (keine GNOME-Libs)

...Last.fm-Anbindung (notfalls verzichtbar)

...Unterstützung für Labels, also Stichwörter, da ich häufiger Playlists mit bestimmten Themen erzeuge (aber auch verzichtbar)

Falls es ein Tool gibt, welches ausschließlich den Hardware-Player mit Musik betankt, dabei Formate konvertiert (falls nötig) und eine sinnvolle Verzeichnisstruktur (nach ID3-Tags) auf dem Player anlegt, würde mir das vorerst auch schon reichen.

Hat jemand eine Tipp für mich?

----------

## franzf

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Außerdem fehlt mir die Möglichkeit, Formate die mein Player nicht kann (z.B. flac) automatisch während der Übertragung umzuwandeln. Mit dem Amakode-Script geht das bei 1.4 prima.

 

flac geht nicht?!? Mein amarok hier macht das ohne Probleme.

Welches Phonon-Backend verwendest du?

*) xine -> USE="flac" emerge xine-lib

*) gstreamer -> emerge gst-plugins-flac

Ansonsten find ich es schade, dass scheinbar wirklich irgendwo Datentypen, die gespielt werden können, gespeichert sind. .ape (Monkey Audio) macht ffmpeg ohne Probleme (und qmmp auch)! Nur amarok weigert sich es abzuspielen.

Aber flac geht definitiv.

 *Quote:*   

> Falls das jemand dafür eine Lösung hat würde ich gerne bei Amarok bleiben, ansonsten suche ich einen neuen, Amarok-ähnlichen Player mit...
> 
> ...Sammlungs-Funktionalität
> 
> ...komfortabler Hardware-Player-Unterstützung (Mass-Storage langt), siehe oben
> ...

 

Ich denke nicht dass es in der kde/qt-Welt nen amarok-Clone gibt  :Very Happy: 

Schau dir trotzdem mal cuberok an:

http://code.google.com/p/cuberok/

Liegt auch im qting-edge overlay.

Es fiele mir da noch Banshee ein. Nur - hmm - ist das Ding in .net geschrieben, und von daher schon verdammenswert...

Hängt dann natürlich von mono und diversen dotnet-Gnome (incl. derer c-gnome-Basis) ab, und das ist Horror...

Kannst du denn mit dolphin (resp. konqueror) die Daten auf den Player kopieren? Wenn ja -> amarok-Bugreport.

Und das Script für on-the-fly-konvertieren ließe sich sicherlich auch portieren  :Smile:  Wenngleich in QtScript natürlich die Möglichkeiten fehlen, die einem Python bot...

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich bekomme Haarausfall, den ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin meine Lieder in der Wiedergabeliste zum iPod zu kopieren. Der wird links zwar angezeigt, aber intuitives klicke and drop geht nicht. Das Kontextmenü zum iPod bietet zur Auswahl:

Zur Sammlung kopieren -> Lokale Sammlung

Zur Sammlung verschieben -> Lokale Sammlung

Ein Kontextmenü in der Wiedergabeliste, in der ich einen Bezug zum iPod vermuten könnte, gibt es nicht.

Wer weiss mehr?

----------

## Max Steel

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Außerdem fehlt mir die Möglichkeit, Formate die mein Player nicht kann (z.B. flac) automatisch während der Übertragung umzuwandeln. Mit dem Amakode-Script geht das bei 1.4 prima. 
> 
> flac geht nicht?!? Mein amarok hier macht das ohne Probleme.
> 
> Welches Phonon-Backend verwendest du?
> ...

 

Ich würde mal behaupten er meint das sein MP3-Player kein flac kann (ist ja Open Source, das mag ja kein Hersteller... >.<)

Wie dem auch sei.

----------

## mrsteven

Ja, Amarok spielt flac schon ab, nur eben mein Hardware-Player nicht.  :Smile:   Und selbst wenn es so wäre, hätte ich doch gerne etwas mehr als 5-6 Alben für unterwegs...  :Wink: 

@SvenFischer: Das USE-Flag ipod hast du wahrscheinlich schon gesetzt, oder?

EDIT: Jetzt will man sogar schon den kdelibs:3.5 an den Kragen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass wenigstens die und ein paar KDE-Applikationen (Rosegarden, Amarok 1.4) drin bleiben, bis es für diese einen brauchbaren KDE4 Port gibt...  :Rolling Eyes:  Ich bezweifle, dass das bis Ende Dezember der Fall sein wird...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Meine Güte, hab gerade ein Update von amarok gemacht, das sieht häßlich aus und unbrauchbar. Mein Playlists hat nicht richtig exportiert und ich krieg die ursprüngliche Sortierung überhaupt nicht hin. Dieses Fenster in der Mitte mit den Wikipedia-Artikeln kann ich gar nicht entfernen... schrecklich. Hab deshalb amarok-2 in /etc/portage/package.mask reingetan. Zum Glück wurde es in ein anderes Slot installiert, sonst müsste ich amarok 1.4 neu installieren.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich bin hier recht zufrieden mit dem "neuen" Amarok 2.2.0. Er gefällt mir zwar nicht so gut wie der alte, aber mittlerweile ist er wie ich finde schon recht stabil (ist mir schon länger nicht mehr abgestürzt) und die von mir geliebten Features werden auch unterstützt (playlist verwalten, dyn. warteschlange..). Das man die Bewertung nicht importieren kann ist schrecklich und das neue Layout naja.

Ich bin mir sicher das er einfach noch ein bisschen Zeit braucht und schon bald (vielleicht 6 Monate *g*) deinen Ansprüchen genügen wird. ;)

Selber hab ich das (alternative Programm) banshee noch nie verwendet. Es aber mal installiert weil es angeblich eine "gute" ipod-Unterstützung bietet um Daten auf den Player zu kopieren.

Mir sind Playlisten nicht so wichtig, weil ich auch eher immer nur 10-20 Lieder auf meinen Player übertrage und das geht via Kommandozeilen-Befehlen immer sehr einfach, schnell und unproblematisch. Bastel dir doch ein Script, welches deine Playlisten von Amarok importiert und umwandelt und mit dem Player synchronisiert.

Bug-Tipp: Die Sammlung reagiert verzögert auf Aktualisierungen, Bilder die man für die Alben hinzufügt sind oft erst nach einem neustart von amarok (strg + Q und neustarten) verfügbar.

P.S.: Gibt Amarok2 eine Chance!

PP.S: Wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie man den Linken Ressourcen-Frame (Device/Playlisten/Online Ressources) ausblenden kann...

PPP.S: (!Commercial) Cowon baut wirklich tolle Player die auch alle möglichen Formate unterstützen ;)

----------

## franzf

ARGH schon wieder, TEELEEKOOOOOM!!! Einfach reconnecten! alles Getippte weg!!

OK, pablo_supertux:

Rechtsklick Toolbar -> Lock Layout deaktivieren ->Context View ("das Fenster in der Mitte") entfernen.

Ist das Layout mal entlockt, kann man auch die einzelnen Teile verschieben, z.B. Playlist nach links oder in nem Tabbar zusammen mit der Library usw...

Playlist sortieren, meinst du da die Playlist im Amarok-Fenster?

Icon links oberhalb der Playlist -> Sortierung nach Wahl einstellen, Z.B. Bitrate, Länge oder Zufall u.v.m.

Das Layout unlocken ist der Hinweis für ChrisJumper->PP.S.

@PPP.S: Cowon ist (mir) zu teuer, bei amazon gibts momentan die Sandisk SansaClip zum Hammerpreis! 8GB statt 80 € nur 45 €! Und der macht auch OGG und FLAC!

----------

## musv

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Zum Glück wurde es in ein anderes Slot installiert, sonst müsste ich amarok 1.4 neu installieren.

 

Also ich finde, dass sich Amarok-2.2.0 schon wesentlich besser anfühlt als die Vorgängerversionen von Amarok-2. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt auch bei Amarok-1.4 erstmal der Default-Player. 

Aber verlass Dich nicht auf die Slots. Als ich Amarok-2.2.0 installierst hatte, wollte die 1.4 nicht mehr so richtig. Ab und zu hat sich der ganze Rechner aufgehängt. Die Sammlung aus der MySQL-DB zu laden, funktionierte auch nicht mehr so richtig. Erst als ich die 2.2.0 wieder runtergeschmissen und die 1.4 remerged hatte, ging wieder alles.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK, pablo_supertux:
> 
> Rechtsklick Toolbar -> Lock Layout deaktivieren ->Context View ("das Fenster in der Mitte") entfernen.
> ...

 

danke, damit ging es.

Ich kann aber die Global Shortcuts nicht einstellen. Zwar komme ich über "Settings -> Configure Shortcuts" auf Globals für jede Aktion, aber egal ob ich ein Shortcut einrichte oder das Default wähle, es bleibt einfach bei "Custom: None". Auf der "Shortcut" und "Alternate" Spalte kann ich jedoch die Shortcuts verändern, usw. Das ist ärgerlich, denn ich hab amarok über Windows_Taste + X/V/Z/B usw. auf außerhalb des Amarok Fensters bedient. Kann jemand mein Problem bestätigen?

----------

## Erdie

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Jetzt will man sogar schon den kdelibs:3.5 an den Kragen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass wenigstens die und ein paar KDE-Applikationen (Rosegarden, Amarok 1.4) drin bleiben, bis es für diese einen brauchbaren KDE4 Port gibt...  Ich bezweifle, dass das bis Ende Dezember der Fall sein wird...

 

Woran siehst du, dass es den kdelibs3* an den Kragen geht? Falls Rosegarden verschwindet, wäre ich, ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich angepisst.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: Jetzt will man sogar schon den kdelibs:3.5 an den Kragen. Ich hatte gehofft, dass wenigstens die und ein paar KDE-Applikationen (Rosegarden, Amarok 1.4) drin bleiben, bis es für diese einen brauchbaren KDE4 Port gibt...  Ich bezweifle, dass das bis Ende Dezember der Fall sein wird... 
> 
> Woran siehst du, dass es den kdelibs3* an den Kragen geht? Falls Rosegarden verschwindet, wäre ich, ehrlich gesagt, ziemlich angepisst.  

 

Wurde auf der gentoo-dev-ml angekündigt. Soll bis spätestens Ende des Jahres verschwinden...

Aber immer dran denken: Es gibt den kde-sunset Overlay. (Wie gut/wie lang der funktioniert, weiß ich aber nicht)

----------

## pablo_supertux

Kann denn niemand mein Problem mit den Global Shortcuts bestätigen? Geht es denn bei euch?

----------

## firefly

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Kann denn niemand mein Problem mit den Global Shortcuts bestätigen? Geht es denn bei euch?

 

Bei mir funktionieren die globalen shortcuts mit amarok 2. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich zum einen diese Einstellung in amarok zu zeiten kde 4.1 /4.2 gemacht habe. Und ich kde4 trunk verwende.

amarok selbst ist aber in Version 2.2.0 installiert.

Funktionieren bei dir überhaupt keine globalen shortcuts oder nur die in amarok nicht?

Eventuell hast du das Paket kde-base/kglobalaccel nicht installiert.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich bin kein KDE Benutzer, sondern hab nur einzlene KDE Anwendungen, wie amarok 2.2.0. Die Global Shortcuts funktionieren bei amarok 1.4. Was ich vielleicht nicht richtig erklärt hab, ist dass ich die Global Shortcuts gar nicht zuweisen kann (amarok 2.2.0 ist meine einzige KDE4 Anwendung), d.h. egal welche Konbination ich auch angebe, die Knopf, welcher die Tastekombination aufnimmt, bleibt auf unbelegt. Beim Fall, dass zu einer Aktion einen vordefinierten global shortcut gibt, kann ich denn nicht anklicken. kde-base/kglobalaccel  ist nicht drauf, ich schau nach, ob's damit geht.

edit: hab kde-base/kglobalaccel installiert, jetzt get's. Danke. Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Die Ladezeit von amarok 2 ist *deutlich* länger. Ist es auch so bei euch? Fast ne hable Minute muss ich drauf warten.

----------

## firefly

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Die Ladezeit von amarok 2 ist *deutlich* länger. Ist es auch so bei euch? Fast ne hable Minute muss ich drauf warten.

 

In einer kd4 session startet amarok bei mir innerhalb von 10 sekunden. Ich vermute es liegt daran, dass bei dir erst einige kde-libs geladen werden müssen und es dadurch länger dauert..

Edith: habe es gerade mit einer reinen fluxbox session getestet, da startet amarok genauso schnell wie unter einer kde4 session.

----------

## mrsteven

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-sound/amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:                               

# Samuli Suominen <ssuominen@gentoo.org> (13 Nov 2009)            

# kde-base/kdelibs:3.5 reverse dependencies                       

#                                                                 

# Masked for removal in 30 days.                                  

#                                                                 

# Bug 292791.                                                     

#
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Und Rosegarden ist dann wohl oder übel auch bald fällig. Mit solchen überhasteten Aufräumaktionen tut man den Usern nicht unbedingt einen Gefallen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ScytheMan

gibt doch kde-sunset overlay? wo ist das problem?

----------

## franzf

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> gibt doch kde-sunset overlay?

 

AAHHHHHH, war das ein absichtlicher richtig geil humoriger Versprecher?

So ala "Sunset, da kommt alles hin was in Portage für tot erklärt wurde?"

Weil eigentlich heißt das Ding sunrise...

----------

## ScytheMan

Dorthin werden imho alle kde-3 apps ausgelagert.

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde-sunset.git

alles weitere sollte in einer news im eselect module stehen

amarok:

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde-sunset.git;a=tree;f=media-sound/amarok;h=2355e01c622b92cc5f918d1b243005e592776261;hb=bf6ca40a47f411eb545c903db9e8f37bf48068c1

rosegarden:

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde-sunset.git;a=tree;f=media-sound/rosegarden;h=ee95c442a8dd29d9cfffa3db2eb5837d5f198853;hb=bf6ca40a47f411eb545c903db9e8f37bf48068c1

einfach:

layman -a kde-sunset 

und ihr habt das overlay drin (falls layman vorher installiert & konfiguriert wurde).

----------

## franzf

Cool, danke  :Very Happy: 

kde-sunset - nie gehört...

----------

## ScytheMan

Kein Problem  :Smile: 

hier gibts einen blogeintrag der evtl. ganz nett dafür ist:

http://www.linuxized.com/2009/11/how-to-keep-your-kde-3-5-after-its-removed-gentoos-tree-using-the-kde-sunset-overlay/#utm_source=feed&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=feed

um mal b2t zu kommen, verweise ich auf:

http://regomodo.github.com/amaroq/

bzw. hier evtl. eine ganz nette übersicht:

http://briancarper.net/blog/linux-audio-player-comparison-nit-picking

----------

## mrsteven

Übrigens: Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich auf Clementine umgestiegen und vermisse Amarok kein bisschen...   :Arrow:  Solved!

----------

## SkaaliaN

Danke für die Info. Werde ich auch mal testen. Amarok geht mir nur noch auf den Zeiger.

----------

## franzf

Ich teste gerade bempc. Kommt vom Entwickler von x11-themes/bespin. Macht genau das was ich brauche - schlanke Datenbank, Playlist, start/pause/next/prev ^^

Ansonsten geht mir amarok schon viel zu lange auf den Senkel, für jeden gefixten Bug kommen zwei neue. Clementine ist keine Option, das braucht gstreamer. Habe mit phonon-gstreamer gerade das letzte Argument eliminiert, da zieh ich mir kein neues Argument rein es wieder zu installieren ^^

----------

